# Off the bench today.



## therichinc (Nov 17, 2015)

Just a nice little skinner. Finished today still have to get sheath made, and put logo on it. D2 satin finished, handle is tiger stripe maple, and Texas ebony bolsters dovetailed. Red spacer with copper stripping between. Overall length is 9 1/2" blade is 4 1/2" to bolster handle is 5"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

Spectacular. I just love the color scheme.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2015)

Love the shape and great wood combo !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2015)

That right there is first class, my thumbs are up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 17, 2015)

pictures really don't do it justice. I am going to get some better pics once I get the sheath done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 17, 2015)

It's just really neat the talent you guys have
Good look'n knife !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 17, 2015)

Rich, don't you love working with that light color wood. Good idea not using metal for bolster, with that pale wood. Great job!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rich, that is out of sight. Looks, shape and all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2015)

Gorgeous knife Rich! Very clean and crisp. I like the spacer / liner combo. Is that vulcanized paper for the spacer?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2015)

DAMN!! oops I mean DAMN that is sweet!

Can you show a picture of the top to show the dovetailing please

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 17, 2015)

Another winner!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 18, 2015)

@robert flynt - I have done a few like this and yes I like the dark light combo. Especially when its just Right....haha.....
@NYWoodturner - yes its vulcanized paper spacer (the red is). With Copper piece .025" sandwiched between them.
@Wildthings - I will get a pic and get it on here in just a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 18, 2015)

@Wildthings here is that pic

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @Wildthings here is that pic
> View attachment 91386



I can't believe you didn't want to show off that file work. Now I want to see a shot of the entire top -- what is wrong with you man depriving us like that? 

 

How about one more look at the top pretty please - the whole enchilada this time - the full Monty - the whole nine yards - the kitchen sink - the baker's dozen  .........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Nov 18, 2015)

Kevin, you forgot the whole ball of wax. And probably a few others. I concur entirely though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Holy cowzers!!! that is off the hook!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

frankp said:


> Kevin, you forgot the whole ball of wax.



Darnit - I knew there was another obvious one but it wasn't coming to mind. I guess I didn't get the kit and caboodle of "entirety' idioms.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2015)

I figured it was something spectacular

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2015)

Radically cool knife! Can't wait to see the sheath. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 19, 2015)

@Kevin - The knife is at the photographers. Ill get a pic of the spine when I get it back....Hope you got enough popcorn....lol

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @Kevin - The knife is at the photographers. Ill get a pic of the spine when I get it back....Hope you got enough popcorn....lol



​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## therichinc (Nov 24, 2015)

@Kevin here you go this is a new photographer that's local to me so I don't have to send stuff off unless I want a fantastic picture of course. He's new to knife photography so I'm trying to coach him in hopes of having someone local that can do all my photo's

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the photo Rich. That knife is beautiful. Really nice file work and I like the color epoxy you used.


----------

